# Bate´s Teichprojekt



## BATE (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich bin Günther und neu hier.
Habe zur Zeit noch keinen Teich,bin aber am Bauen.Es soll ein Schwimmteich
werden selbstbau(ca.100m2 ,Tiefe2,2m,Volumen ca. 65m3).
System Natura Gart sagt mir am meisten zu.Bin aber für alles offen.
Da ich aber Alleinverdiener,und wir derer 5 sind,und dann auch noch
Häuslebauer bin,sind die Finanzen sehr knapp und es wird woll
noch1-2-3Jahre dauern bis zur fertigstellung.Da jetzt das Teichgeld in den
Mund meiner Tochter fließt(Zahnspange) .Ichhab auch aller schwierigstes
Gelände.Hanglage und wenn ich Hanglage schreibe dann mein ich Richtige
Hanglage.Ich muß an einer Seite wo der Teich entsteht 3m Gelände
erhöhen,mit Natursteinmauer.Und ich hab Felsen pur,zwar nur Flins aber
das Reicht wenn man über 1,5m in den Fels muß.Alles Händisch,Hilti sei
dank.
Zu meiner Person:Günther Battista wohne in Österreich in schönen Kärnten
(habs in der Karte makiert,man sieht sogar mein Haus,Cool).
Hab noch einige Fotos angehängt.
Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Ich wünsche Dir schon mal gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Projekt, welches Du Dir ja hart erarbeiten musst. 

Unser Schwimmteich-Experte wird sich sicherlich Deiner annehmen, wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast.

Ans Herz legen möchte ich Dir auf jeden Fall unser Basiswissen, welches Du in meiner Signatur findest (einfach anklicken).

Viel Spaß beim Teichbau und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## PyroMicha (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

:Willkommen2 bei den Teich-:crazy 

Da habt Ihr Euch ja richtig was vorgenommen.
Und das auch noch in diesem Gelände.
Da wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg  .


----------



## BATE (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Dodi und Michael K

Danke für die nette begrüßung. 
Ja das mit dem Gälende hat es in sich.Heute mußte ich wieder Stunden
lang Erde Sieben damit ein wenig Material aus dem Loch raus kommt.
Ich warte auch noch auf Natursteine die ich Geliefert bekommen müßte:
Sie waren mir zwar schon für vorige Woche versprochen aber da war 
woll Weterschicht.
Michael dein Teich sieht klasse aus. 
Ich Hänge noch Bilder an:
Tschüss
Günther


----------



## udo69 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Sieht ja echt mal "hart" aus euer Vorhaben, die arme Hilti 
Dennoch viel Spass bei der Arbeit, und danach beim Baden.
MfG Udo


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günter,

herzlich willkommen auch von mir. 

Endlich mal "ein Teich wie in Stein gemeißelt". 

Hut ab vor der Aktion und vor allem weiterhin gutes gelingen.
Ich denke das wird später teuflisch gut aussehen!


----------



## günter-w (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther,
Willkommen im Forum. Bei dem Gelände wird der Schwimmteich ja eine echte Herausforderung. Auf jeden Fall schon mal gutes gelingen. Mit dem Naturagart system (2 Kammer) liegst du schon mal gut. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind 2Kammersysteme die Besserere Lösung.


----------



## BATE (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich bin Steinreich. 
Nein ich habe nur Steine bekommen,2Fuhren etwas über 20Tonnen.
:beeten1 Gott sei dank es hat nämlich ewig gedauert sie waren für mitte
Mai zugesagt aber jetzt sind sie da.Einige muß ich erst zerkleinern,die haben
woll 500 Kg das schaff  ich so nicht.Und ich hatte im Garten Besuch von
einen Bergsalamander(Alpensalamander).Ein schönes Tier. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther, Servus Leidensgenosse  

Herzlich Willkommen aus Niederösterreich ins sonnige Kärnten  

Du bist so wie ich "Steinreich"  

Bin so wie du auch am bauen eines Schwimmteiches  (in meiner Signatur "Mein zweiter Teich im Bau" < Klick)

Mit Naturagard bist bestimmt auf der sicheren Seite  
Dieses Thema wird dich sicher interessieren. Thias hat auch nach dem Naturgard-Prinzip gebaut  .

Wünsche Dir noch viel "Gutes Gelingen" und mache bitte weiter Fotos von deiner Teichbaustelle


----------



## BATE (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Helmut

Du hast ja auch eine schöne Baustelle.Jetzt wirst du ja schon wieder weiter
als auf den Fotos zu sehen ist sein.Eine schöne schuffterei.Heute hab ich
begonnen die Steine den Hang hinunter zu schleppen(mit der Scheibtruhe,
und mit einen Sackkarren).Ausserdem hab ich noch eine Baustelle im Keller.
Will meine Heizung etwas erweitern(Bhkw eigenbau).Habe jetzt eine Woche
Urlaub da wird hoffentlich etwas weitergehen wenn das Wetter es zulässt.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ein kleiner zwischen Bericht von meiner Steinschlichtung.Es ging einiges
weiter,habe Freitag Nachmittag damit begonnen meine Steine den Hang
hinunter zu transportieren.Schuffterei.Jetzt sind nach meiner Schätzung
ungefähr die Hälfte(10Tonnen) der Steine unten.Einige sind so groß und 
schwer und dick,die lassen sich weder bewegen noch mit dem Schlägel 
zerschlagen.Da muß ich mir wohl den Kompressor mit den Schlaghammer
von der Firma ausleihen.Ich hab auch wieder Bilder zum Vergleichen gemacht.
Habe einige abschürfungen und kleinere Plessuren aber sonst geht es mir
gut.Ist immer Interessant zu sehen was ein Mensch(Körper)so alles aushällt.
Und wieviel Kraft in ihm steckt.Wusste nicht wieviel Kraft ich habe,ich habe
Angst vor mir selbst. 

Tschüss:cu 
Günther


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Man o man, bin ich froh das ich im Flachland wohne   

Viel Kraft und Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## BATE (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Weitere Bilder. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## toyotamartin (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo,kleiner Tipp am Rande:nicht alle Ideen und Bauteile von Naturagart sind brauchbar.zB.das Filter ist an und für sich OK jedoch das Grobfilter ist eine Fehlkonstruktion,Pumpe und Pumpen/Verteilerschacht sehr gut.Filtergrabensystem haben wir wieder umgebaut-nach 3Jahren nur mehr schwarzer Schlamm-ist eigentlich der Mistkübel im System,geht auch ohne den Graben,Grüsse aus Nö Martin


----------



## sternhausen (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Martin
Wenn du dich an die Bauanleitungen gehalten hättest und dich im speziellen noch für deinen speziellen Teich die gratis Beratung angenommen hättest dann hätte wahrscheinlich auch bei dir das NGsystem  funktioniert.
Bei mir, und bei jeden von mir nach dem NG system gebauten Teich funktioniert es nähmlich einwandfrei  
Da kannst dich auch auf meiner HP davon überzeugen.
Das Problem ist aber das zu viele Leute ihre eigenen (so wie sie glauben) super Ideen und Verbesserungen einfliesen lassen und dann einem System die Schuld geben das aber bei Tausenden von Teichbesitzern funktioniert.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## BATE (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Reinhard

Schön dich hier zu treffen. 
Mir ist das gleiche durch den Kopf gegangen(Dimensionierung,viele Fische,zu wenig Pflanzen,Eintrag diverser Patikel Laub Staub udg.).Aus Rein Biologischer
sicht ist ein Filtergraben das Beste für mich.Mit einer Aussage hat er recht,es 
ist der Mülleimer des Teichs. Aber eben ein Vollbiologischer,bei richtiger
auslegung verwandelt sich der Eintrag in Nährstoffe und nicht in Schwarzen
Schlamm.Nährstoffe für die vielen Pflanzen im Filtergraben.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Könnte es nicht auch sein das das System zwar oft, aber nicht immer und überall funktioniert ? 
Die Umweltsituationen eines jeden Teiches sind anders (das fängt beim Wasser schon an), warum sollte dann immer das selbe System funktionieren ? 

Mir fehlt bei dem System nämlich auch die effiziente Vorabscheidung, die meiner Meinung nach immer dann nötig ist, wenn ich durch Fische, oder Bäume oder oder oder einen hohen Nährstoffeintrag habe. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Wolf
Du hast sicher recht.
Es gibt auch kein System das für jeden zu 100% passt, zu groß sind die Unterschiede von Teich zu Teich.
Deshalb ist es ja auch wichtig sich nicht nur an die grundsätzlichen Bauanleitungen zu halten, sondern auch die angebotenen auf den jeweiligen Teich und Begebenheiten zugeschnittenen Beratungsgespräche in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Mit diesen Vorraussetzungen hat man meiner Meinung nach schon eine sehr hohe Erfolgsrate.
Leider gibt es aber sehr viele Leute die zu viel ihrer eigenen Ideen und Verbesserungen einbringen, was aber auch grundsätzlich nicht zu verurteilen ist.
Zu verurteilen ist es nur wenn jemand sich absolut nicht an die Vorgaben hält, egal ob NG ,oder was auch immer, und dann behauptet, dass dieses System oder Teile daraus nicht funktionieren.
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel ist eben Toyota Martin.
Martin ich will dich aber keinesfalls persönlich angreifen und hoffe du kannst mit dieser Kritik umgehen.
Wer die Beiträge von Martin in diesem Forum liest und sich dann auch noch das Bild von seinem Teich ansieht (der mir im Prinzip aber recht gut gefällt) und nur die leiseste Ahnung vom NG Prinzip  hat, weiß sofort das der Teich von Martin mit dem NG Prinzip so gut wie gar nichts zu tun hat.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Dann wäre ja noch zu klären, wo sich Martin nicht an die Vorgaben gehalten hat  und ob das sich positiv oder negativ auswirkt !? 

Nichts gegen das NG System, es ist ein wirklich gut funktionierendes System aber es hat meiner Meinung nach zahlreiche verbesserungswürdige Punkte, wie zum Beispiel die nur mit hohem Aufwand tarnbaren über der Folie laufenden Saugschläuche. Was mich an NG etwas stört, ist das das von vielen als die einzig wahre Lösung angesehen wird. Schaut mal ins den NG Park und ihr werdet feststellen, auch da gibt es Algen (persönlich find ich Algen auch nicht verwerflich) und wer da Fische für ein paar tausend Euro in seinem Teich schwimmen hat, der will die auch sehen und keine Algen. 

Natürlich ist der Filtergraben der Mülleimer des Teiches - aber mit einer vernünftigen Vorfilterung wäre dieser Mülleimer nicht so schnell voll und die Standzeit bis zum ersten mal leeren wäre deutlich länger. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach jedenfalls.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> und wer da Fische für ein paar tausend Euro in seinem Teich schwimmen hat, der will die auch sehen und keine Algen.
> 
> Natürlich ist der Filtergraben der Mülleimer des Teiches - aber mit einer vernünftigen Vorfilterung wäre dieser Mülleimer nicht so schnell voll und die Standzeit bis zum ersten mal leeren wäre deutlich länger. Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach jedenfalls.
> 
> ...



Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mich irre. Sagt NG nicht das das System mit Filtergraben gut für fischlose od höchsten Teiche mit mäßigem Besatz ist. Bei Teichen mit hohem Besatz od. Koiteichen empfehlen sie doch auch eine separate Filteranlage.

Mit dieser Einschränkung finde ich das Prinzip in Ordnung und eine extra Vorfilterung überflüssig.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Kommt darauf an, was Du jetzt unter NG System verstehst. 
NG baut auch Fischteiche und NG baut auch Schwimmteiche. 
Für mich ist der komplette NG Baukasten aus den Komponenten aus denen die Ihre Teiche bauen das NG System. 
Eine effektive Vorfilterung, wie Sieb / Trommel / Vliesfilter finde ich in meinem NG Prospekt jedenfalls nicht. Ich frage mich warum. 

Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin sicher nicht der Meinung das NG das einzige System ist, welches auch funktioniert, jedoch habe ich mir angewöhnt nur über Dinge zu urteilen die ich auch wirklich kenne.
Sicher bin ich mir jedoch, dass NG sich das beste Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis für Selberbauer von Teichen hat
Und da NG ein System hat das wie ich mir zu behaupten traue, ich sehr gut kenne,will ich auch über das System urteilen und nicht über ein anderes.
Das Grundprinzip von NG beruht ja auf folgenden Aufbau
Teich (Schwimmteich, Fischteich,usw,usw) - Filtergraben - Filter (event. mit UV) - Teich.
Wer einen fischlosen Teich, oder einen Teich mit geringen Fischbesatz hat wird mit Teich und Filtergraben auch sein Auslangen finden.
Wer mehr Fische haben will wir aber das komplette Programm incl. Filter brauchen.
Einen Vorfilter oder ähnliches wird ein richtig angelegter NG Teich nicht benötigen, da ja bekannterweise der Filtergraben diese Aufgabe übernimmt.
Ich persönlich habe einen Schwimmteich mit mäßigen Fischbesatz das 4 Jahr, habe noch niemals in dieser Zeit irgend etwas abgesaugt oder das Wasser gewechselt und denke so wie es bis jetzt aussieht noch lange nicht nach den Filtergraben zu reinigen.
Gedanklich bin ich bei etwa ca 10 Jahren bis ich villeicht das erste mal den Filtergraben reinigen werde.
Und nach 10 Jahren mal einen Nachmittag in die Reinigung des Filtergrabens zu investieren, find ich alles andere alls schlimm.
Und wenn ich selbst bei höheren Besatz den Filtergraben mal nach 5 Jahren reinigen muss, finde ich persönlich das auch noch mehr als in Ordnung.
Ich möchte hier aber schon anmerken, das es sich hier um Durchschnitsteiche handelt wovon ich spreche und nicht um reine Koiteiche mit 10m³ Wasser und 15 Kois drinnen, die 3x am Tag gefüttert werden.
Das diese Teiche andere Filterleistungen brauchen versteht sich meiner Meinung nach  von selbst.
Das ist auch genau der Grund warum in meinem Teich keine Kois schwimmen sondern ich darüber nachdenke einen eigenen zusätzlichen Koiteich zu bauen,da mich diese wunderbaren Tiere auch selbst fazinieren.

Zu den Saugschläuchen möchte ich anmerken, dass diese absolut nicht schwer zu tarnen sind wenn diese von Anfang an miteingeplant und auch richtig eingebaut werden.(Rinne im Teichprofil vorsehen, 2-3cm Bodengrund darüber und nichts sieht man mehr von den 100mm Leitungen)

Ich bin sicher kein von NG bezahlter Werbemensch, aber ich habe mich eben für dieses System entschieden und habe meinen Teich sowei einige andere nach diesem System gebaut und weiß daher das dieses System funktioniert.

Ich akzeptiere aber auch wie gesagt alle anderen funktionierenden Systeme und will auch keine anderen verurteilen.
Aber wie gesagt wer das NG System wirklich kennt und sich auch daran hält wird im Prinzip recxht gut fahren.
Leider gibt es immer wieder Leute die denken wenn sie etwas im NG Forum lesen  brauchen sie nicht mehr in die Bauanleitungen zu investieren, wobei ja investieren eigentlich der falsche Ausdruck ist, da man das Geld für die Bauanleitungen auch wieder beim Kauf von Materalien zu 100% zurück erstattet bekommt, und dann das Ng Sytem auch schon kennen.
Gekauft wird dann meist woanders, eigene Ideen werden dann auch noch wissentlich wie auch unwissentlich eingebracht und dann funktionierts nicht.
Und wer ist dann schuld? Natürlich NG , oder halt der jeweilige Vertreiber seines Prinzips, aber keinesfalls der Teichbesitzer selbst!!

Um nun aber wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema von Günther zurück zu kommen.
Günther ist ein Mensch, der eine sehr schwierige Ausgangslage durch seine geographischen Verhältnisse hat.
Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass Günther es schaffen wird ein für sich zufriedenstellendes Ergebniss zu erreichen.
Den Einsatz ,sowohl körperlich wie auch finanziell, den Günther leistet der ist eigentlich unglaublich und der wird im Endeffekt auch belohnt. 
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall Günther vom ganzen Herzen alles Gute für sein Projekt.
Günther du schaffst es, lass dich nicht unterkriegen und halte durch.
Eines Teages wirst du für all deine Strapazen belohnt werden. 
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Reinhard

Habe zwar mit dem NG-System nix am Hut ....

Aber das hast sehr gut geschrieben   

und schließe mich deinen Schlußworten an


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Vorfilter oder ähnliches wird ein richtig angelegter NG Teich nicht benötigen, da ja bekannterweise der Filtergraben diese Aufgabe übernimmt.



Da zum Beispiel sehe ich einen Knackpunkt, denn in dem Fall wird ja dem Teich nichts entnommen, sondern es wird angesammelt und muss zwar relativ selten, aber dafür recht aufwändig, manuel entfernt werden. Ein Vorfilter, so wie ich Ihn verstehe, entfernt den Dreck frühstmöglich aus dem System Teich.



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Saugschläuchen möchte ich anmerken, dass diese absolut nicht schwer zu tarnen sind wenn diese von Anfang an miteingeplant und auch richtig eingebaut werden.(Rinne im Teichprofil vorsehen, 2-3cm Bodengrund darüber und nichts sieht man mehr von den 100mm Leitungen)



Aber wozu soll man überhaupt etwas tarnen, was man auch gleich unter der Folie verstecken könnte (Bodenablauf) ... diese Saugschläuche sind auf Fotos von nach dem System gebauten Teichen und auch auf dem Firmengelände von NG immer das was mir persönlich recht unschön wirkt. 

Im übrigen gebe ich Dir recht, das die Idee und die Vermarktung der Idee recht verbraucherfreundlich gemacht ist. 

Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Wolf

Man kann natürlich jedes Thema von verschiedenen Seiten betrachten und das gibts natürlich auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden.


> Da zum Beispiel sehe ich einen Knackpunkt, denn in dem Fall wird ja dem Teich nichts entnommen, sondern es wird angesammelt und muss zwar relativ selten, aber dafür recht aufwändig, manuel entfernt werden. Ein Vorfilter, so wie ich Ihn verstehe, entfernt den Dreck frühstmöglich aus dem System Teich.



Unter Aufwändig versteht natürlich jeder etwas anderes, ich für meine Person finde es eigentlich nicht wirklich aufwendig.
Für mich wäre dafür halt wieder aufwändig tonnenweise Kies von einem Kiesfilter zu schippen und diesen zu reinigen, aber wie gesagt Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank ja verschieden.
Und dem Teich wird sehr wohl etwas entnommen im Filtergraben, nähmlich die Nährstoffe welche ja bekanntlich durch die (richtigen) Filtergrabenpflanzen abgebaut werden .
Das soll ja auch der Sinn des Filtergrabens sein.




> Aber wozu soll man überhaupt etwas tarnen, was man auch gleich unter der Folie verstecken könnte (Bodenablauf) ... diese Saugschläuche sind auf Fotos von nach dem System gebauten Teichen und auch auf dem Firmengelände von NG immer das was mir persönlich recht unschön wirkt




Das sichtbare  Saugschläuche nicht schön sind, da gebe ich dir zu 100% recht.
Nur, wie schon oben geschrieben, richtig gebaut sieht man die wirklich nicht mehr.
Vor allem darfst du nicht vergessen das wahrscheinlich 99% der Teichselberbauer keine Profis so wie du oder ich sind.
Die Folie zu durchdringen, Bodenabläufe einbauen und Leitungen unter der Folie zu verlegen, birgt immer wieder, wenn auch ein verschwindend geringes Restrisiko durch Dichtheitsprobleme.
Richtig eingebaut werden all diese Dinge sicher zuverlässig funktionieren, davon bin auch ich überzeugt.
Aber wer hat schon bei seinen ersten Teichbau all die nötigen Erfahrungen und das Know how.
Jeder kann doch in den verschiedenen Foren immer wieder sehen welch unglaublichen Dinge den Teichbauern immer wieder passieren, sei es aus Unwissenheit oder auch auf Grund fehlender Informationen und Kenntnisse.
NG durchbricht in keiner Weise die Teichfolie, somit sind auch für Teichanfänger Dichtheitsprobleme zu 100% auszuschließen.

Aber wie gesagt, jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, was für ihm das Beste ist.
Fakt ist, das NG system funktioniert und vor allem ist es auch leistbar und von jedermann und auch Frau selbst zu verwirklichen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## toyotamartin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo,mir gings eigentlich gar nicht so um das NG System,sondern um deren Produkte,die teils hochwertig teils völlig unbrauchbar sind. Beispiel Grobfilter:kostete um die 170,- und mußte jeden Tag gereinigt werden,manchmal zweimal.Jetzt habe ich ein Bofitec Spaltfilter um ca 200,- ,das muß alle 10-14 Tage gereinigt werden...Martin


----------



## BATE (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Melde mich wieder aus meiner Baustelle.Hatte gerade wieder eine Woche
Urlaub,war eine harte Woche.Habe am Teich weiter gearbeitet und auch an
meinen Bhkw.Beim Bild1 seht ihr wie ich meine Mauer gerade mache.Im 
hinteren bereich ist der Wasser zu lauf und da kommt eine Solardusche hin.
Bild2 zeigt die mauer betoniert.Und hier wird mein Steg
(liegeplattform aus holz)entstehen.
Bild3 zeigt die Mauer die ich im Teich mache da ich Hangwasser durch
den Fels habe und hier eine Dränageeinbaue.Im unteren Teil meines Teiches dient diese Mauer auch noch zur stabilisierung das nicht
soviel Druck auf meine Stützmauer kommt.Die Eisen sind 14mm,und
bis zu 50cm in den Felsen eingebohrt.  
Die Mauer ist in einen winkel von 75grad Aufgemauert.Damit die Folie
besser liegt.Es ist auch schon der Ausschnitt in der Mauer für die
Absaugrohre zusehen.


----------



## BATE (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Jetzt noch Bilder von meiner Steinmauer.Die eine Seite hat jetzt die
Wasserlinie ereicht.Da kommt im nächsten Jahr eine Betonrandleiste
30cm hoch Aufbetoniert und davor Korbsteine für Pflanzen.  
Es sieht auch immer mehr nach Teich aus.Noch ein Standart Bild zum
vergleichen.Steine hab ich auch nicht mehr viele,nur mehr Grosse die ich erst zerschlagen muss. Ich hab auch noch zwei bilder von meinen __ Feigenbaum
der schon zwei Winter im Freien ausgesetzt ist und sehr viele Feigen drauf 
hat(lecker). 

Tschüss 
Günther

Ps:Mein Steinhaufen der letzte Rest.Muß ein Bagger mit Hydromeisel ran.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Na, da ist aber was weiter gegangen  

Hut ab


----------



## BATE (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Alle zusammen

Der Hiltiman hat wieder zugeschlagen.  
Habe mich wieder mit der Hilti ausgetobt.Donnerstag abend ging es mit
dem Wetter noch,da habe ich begonnen.Freitag gings nur am Vormittag
bei leichten Regen hab ich das am Vortag zerlegte Material rausgeschaufelt.Samstag Regen am Vormittag,Mittags gings dann wieder
mit der Hilti in die Grube.Sonntag ebenfalls den ganzen Tag in der 
Grube zugebracht.Seht das ergebniss.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Oh man,
das ist echt heftig   

Aber... weiter so


----------



## Luna (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hej Günther,

schön zu sehen, wie Dein Projekt langsam Form annimmt!! Klasse Arbeit! Wird sicher toll wenn Du mal fertig bist! 


Die Steinlieferung.... hast Du die vom Grastalerwerk bekommen?


Grüße in die ca. 10 Kilometer entfernte Nachbarschaft


----------



## BATE (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Uwe   /Christine

Die Arbeit ist Hart aber was uns nicht Umbringt macht uns bekantlich Stark. 
Ja die Steine kommen aus der Gegend.Der Preis war mehr als in Ordnung,
2Fuhren a10 bis13Tonnen oder mehr für schlape 290Euro.300Euro habe ich
im Vorjahr für 1Fuhre mit gerade mal 10Tonnen bezahlt.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Luna (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hej Günther,

stimmt, das war wirklich spottbillich! Wie sagt man hier so schön: Kostet ´nen Schlapf (oder so...)  


Wir holen von dort immer nur hängerweise den Bruch und zahlen da meist für den Hänger voll zwischen 5 und 10 Euro!

Stück weiter oben (am Berg) gibt es ja den geschliffenen Marmor - da bekommt man den Bruch sogar kostenlos. Teilweise richtig schöne, grosse Stücke dabei - ideal für die Randgestaltung oder für Wasserfälle  

Woher beziehst Du dann überhaupt das Sand/Lehm Gemisch? Ich hab mir die Finger wund telefoniert und nix gescheites bekommen.....


----------



## BATE (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Christine

Ich bin noch nicht so weit.Aber ich werde sicher kein Sand\Lehm gemisch im
Teich einbringen,sondern nur Gewaschenen Sand 1-8mm(Estrichsand):
Danke für den Tip mit den Steinen werde sicher später noch ein paar schöne
brauchen.
Aus welcher gegend bist du?

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Luna (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther,


und wo bekommst Du den gewaschenen Sand her? Grube Lendorf?

Von den Marmorplatten hänge ich Dir mal ein Bild mit an. Die Platten sind ja doch sehr scharf, da hab ich sie kurzerhand mit der Flex etwas bearbeitet und abgerundet damit sich nichts und niemand daran verletzt  

Ich plansche etwa 10 Kilometer von Dir entfernt in meiner Pfütze rum - Richtung Villach ;o) (okay, jetzt im Moment nicht - es regnet :? )


Guckst Du auf die Mitgliederkarte - da kann man sogar unsere Hütte und meine Pfütze erahnen *grins*

Ciao


Foto


----------



## BATE (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Fast Nachbarin 

Ich denke da an Staber (Drautal Kies),der besorgt mir das und macht auch 
keine schlechten Preise.Bei meinem Haus mussten weit über 1000m2 material
zugeführt und angeschüttet werden hat er super günstig erledigt.Hab jetzt
auch 15Tonnen Sand fein und Schotter 0-16mm für unter 200Euro bekommen.
Mein Bruder hat sich von Baumax einen Pigpack mit 1Tonne 3-6mm splitt 
kommen lassen und mußte für den Splitt 69Euro ohne Zustellung Zahlen.
Wahnsinn!!!!Ich hab ihn natürlich gefragt ob er zu viel Geld hat.Naja muß 
jeder selbst wissen.

Tschüss 
Günther


----------



## Luna (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther,

jaja die Welt ist schon irgendwie klein. Bist Du gebürtiger oder ein zugereister?

 


Staber in Kreuzen?? Von da habe ich auch meinen Sand. Einen Teil zumindest, der Rest besteht aus Kinderspielsand und Quarzsand. Als Abschluss eine Spur Kies von Lendorf  


Beim Baumarkt (egal wie sie heissen) sollte man sowas wirklich nicht kaufen, da geb ich Dir Recht! Ich stand kürzlich auch knapp vor der Schnappatmung als ich diesen runden Marmorkiesel (hast bestimmt auch schon mal gesehen) gekauft hab....  


Sag mal, wenn man Richtung Villach fährt kommt doch rechter Hand mal eine Firma die hat ein paar Sandberge/Kies neben der Hauptstrasse. Hast Du da schonmal geschaut was die so anbieten? Ich fahr da fast regelmässig vorbei und hab das erst letzte Woche gesehen  

Okay, zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen, dass ich ja "erst" 13 Jahre hier wohne *hüstel*


----------



## BATE (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Jaja so klein.
Staber Kreuzen, ja.
Ich bin zugereister,aber Kärntner,Wernberg.Du hast es mit der Schweiz wie 
man sehen kann.
Der Steinbruch neben der Strasse hat schönen Sand aber ich Glaube keinen Gewaschenen.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Luna (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Mahlzeit 


Na, Wernberg ist ja auch gleich mal ums Eck! 


Nene, nicht mit der Schweiz - eigentlich komme ich aus Deutschland, wobei meine Wahlheimat eher Dänemark wäre   


Ich warte dann mal auf neue Bilder!


----------



## BATE (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

HALLO

Melde mich wieder aus meinem Loch.Voriges Wochenende hatten wir ja immer
wieder etwas Regen.War nicht so gut,hab aber weiter gearbeitet in den
Regenpausen an meinen Teich.Der Kanal für die Dränage ist ausgehoben,
Dränage ist drin und alles ist wieder zubetoniert worden.Montags hab ich
fertig betoniert da mir der Zement ausgegangen ist.Habe dann auch gleich das
Fundament für die Zielsaugtechnik betoniert.
Donnerstag hatte ich glück die Kelag(Strom Versorger)hat in der nähe ein
Erdkabel verlegt und der Bagger hatte einen Hydromeisel.Hab gleich gefragt
ob er meine großen Steine zerkleinern kann,hat er für 2Bier und 10Euro dann
auch erledigt.Hat sich aber schwer getan das waren echt harte Brocken.
Das war der Erste Streich.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Jetzt zum Zweiten Streich.Hiltiman hat wieder voll zugeschlagen.
Freitag lief alles super habe von 14,00 bis19,00 geschremmt.Der Fels ging
wie Butter zu bearbeiten.Hab ganz vergessen unter der Woche hab ich den
Erdhügel über den Felsen abgetragen,damit ich weiter Schremmen konnte.
Samstag kamm die andere seite dran lief garnicht gut.Hart,eine Quarzader
nach der Anderen.Habe mich wirklich durch den Stein gequellt.Habe fast
12Stunden Geschremmt.Heute nochmal 3Stunden aber jetzt bin ich mit den
Schremmen durch(hoffe es zumindest).So das wars wieder einmal.

Tschüss
Günther

Ps:Habe jetzt Hände wie ein Affe.


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther.

Da ist ja mal ne ganz andere Kragenweite, so ne Felsenbaustelle. :shock 
So gesehen bin ich froh, dass wir nur leicht vermüllte Erde mit Bagger auszuheben hatten.

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das Endergebnis aussieht und ob Du am Ende damit zufrieden bist.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther,


du hast meine volle Bewunderung, mit der Maloche beim Felsabtragen.  

Wenn ich mir überlege was da an Arbeit drinsteckt, wäre da nicht eine kleine Sprengung-:crazy   günstiger gewesen  

Danach hättest dann nur noch das letztendliche Teichprofil ausarbeiten müssen.


----------



## Elfriede (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther,

ich kann mich Ollis Bewunderung nur anschließen, denn ich habe auch auf Fels gebaut und kenne die Probleme. Allerdings wurde der Platz für mein Haus und meinen Teich aus dem Felsen gesprengt, "Handarbeit" wäre nicht bezahlbar gewesen. Trotzdem blieb noch genug Arbeit für den Schremmhammer übrig und auch jetzt noch kommt er immer wieder einmal  zum Einsatz, wenn da und dort ein kleiner Aushub für die Gestaltung des Grundstücks nötig ist.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Kraft und Ausdauer für dein ehrgeiziges Projekt und grüße Dich herzlich aus Griechenland

Elfriede


----------



## BATE (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Teichfreunde

Ich danke euch für die anteilnahme an diesen Projekt.
Sprengen war nie ein Thema schon aus Kostengründen,und bis jetzt hat mir 
die harte Arbeit nicht geschadet.Sie hat manchmal sogar spass gemacht 
Griechenland wie schön.Ich liebe das Meer(Tauchen Schnorcheln Segeln)ahhh
Ist das schön:hai und um die wette schwimmen .
Ok. nochmals Danke.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Teichfreunde

Ich hatte wieder mal eine idee,die ich gleich mal in die Tat umzusetzen
begonnen habe. Seht selbst.
Ich habe auch mein erstes __ Eidechsen Baby entdeckt.Die Eidechsen hab ich in
meiner Mauer angesiedelt.Und eine Schling Natter hab ich auch in der Mauer 
gesehen,hatte aber leider kein Handy dabei deswegen kein Foto.


----------



## BATE (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo es gibt noch einen zweiten Teil.Da ihr ja nicht wisst,was ich mit der 
Schalung vorhabe,gibt es noch einige Bilder. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Habe unter der Woche wieder weiter Betoniert.Am Montag noch einmal
Betonieren dann ist diese Seite fertig.Wird klasse wenn dann alles
Bepflanzt ist.Ich frage mich was ihr davon haltet,da kann ich die Folie
gut Befestigen,hab eine gute saugspeere und auch noch Pflanzen auf meiner
Steinmauer.


----------



## Kurt (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther,

ich habe heuer auch einige Meter meines bisher traditionell :-( verlegten Teichrandes mit Stufe und senkrechtem Betonrand abgegrenzt und die Folie mit Chromstahlschiene daran angedübelt.  Ausserhalb der Folie habe ich aber ein Gefälle Richtung Drainage, damit wirklich nix von aussen reinkommt.

Wünsch dir einen schönen Herbst, damit die weiteren Arbeiten noch flott weitergehen können,

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## BATE (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich hab die meisten meiner Tröge mit Erde befüllt und zwei mit Sand.
Dann habe ich in einige Pflanzen gesetzt und zwar Fetthenne die ist
im Herbst am blühen und voll mit Bienen,dann Silber Distel die ist im
Sommer voll Bienen,Feld Tymian auch eine von Bienen sehr gut besuchte
Pflanze.In die leeren Tröge kommt dann eine Teichfolie(hab ich von
meinen Arbeitskollegen bekommen)und dann Torf,als Pflanzen __ Sonnentau
__ Schlauchpflanzen und der gleichen.In der Kurve habe ich
Berberitzenzweige in die Erde gesteckt. 
Bild zwei zeigt die Kurve.
Bild drei hier mach ich gerade das Fundament für die Mauer damit ich
nächstes Jahr fertig betonieren kann.
Und zu guter letzt noch die Säule für meine Dusche,ich warte noch auf
denn Installateur,er muss noch die Leitung in die Säule verlegen.Dann 
kann ich das Ding Ausbetonieren.Und nächstes Jahr mach ich die Dusche
dann Fertig.

Tschüss


----------



## wasserläufer (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther, das ist ja mal ein Teichprojekt...
Schwieriger geht´s kaum...
Mußte mich erst mal in deinen Bildern orientieren, sieht echt heftig aus...
Hauptsache die Natursteinmauer hält dem Wasserdruck in Tonnen später stand.
Wie ist die Mauer aufgebaut? 
Hast du sie armiert und mit Beton hinterfüllt?

beste Grüße
Reinhard
Projekt 2007 - Badeteich


----------



## BATE (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
__ Wasserläufer

Die Mauer ist eine Steinschlichtung ohne Beton und bewährung Natur pur.
Sie ist auf jeden Fall so ausgelegt das sie den Wasserdruck aushält.Und ich 
habe zum hinterfüllen keine Erde genommen sondern Flins den ich ja zu Hauf 
habe.Dadurch fließt Wasser sehr schnell ab ,es kann also der Frost keine
Steine herausdrücken.Ich bin ganz zuversichtlich das es hällt.Sie ist am Fuss
über 2m breit mit Steinen ausgelegt,geht Konisch nach oben.Im inneren des
Teichs kommt ja wie ein Schwimmbecken 1m hoch eine Betonmauer,eine 
Ecke hab ich ja schon begonnen und ausserdem ist da ja auch noch der Fels 
der den Wasserdruck hällt.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## wasserläufer (13. Nov. 2008)

*Happy Birthday.......*

Hallo Günther

*Glückwunsch zum 40sten Geburtstag...!!*

beste Grüße
Reinhard (im Oktober 50 geworden...!!)


----------



## BATE (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Danke , danke  __ wasserläufer.
Hab mir deine Bilder angesehen gefallen mir gut.  Gut gemacht.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich wünsche allen hier ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich Wünsch allen hier einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,und ein super gutes
2009.Es mögen all eure Wünsche und Vorsätze in erfüllung gehn.

Tschüss 
Günther


----------



## günter-w (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther und alle Teichfreunde 
auch von mir ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg 
Gruß Günter


----------



## BATE (7. März 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich muss euch leider sagen bei mir hat dieser Winter leider  
einige Steine gelockert,der Frost hat ganze arbeit geleistet.Wird
mich wohl wieder ein Jahr kosten aber aufgeben werde ich nicht.Muss
aber noch mein Bhkw Umbauen und Fertig machen(hat vorrang).Wird sich
aber trotzdem immer wieder was tun an meinem Loch.Und der Storch
kreist auch über meinem Haus,anfang Mai soll er landen(dann sind wir
6).Hoffentlich geht die Krise schnell vorüber,noch hat sie mich nicht
ganz erwischt.Aber sie klopft schon an.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Habe das Osterwochenende dazu genutzt vom Nachbarn der gerade ein
Haus baut,Material zu mir zu bringen(ungefähr 180 Scheibtruhen).Von einen
Bauern der einen Mauerdurchbruch bei seinen Stall gemacht hat,habe ich mir
die Steine nehmen dürfen.Meine Mauer muß etwas zerlegt werden,am eck.
Werde aber versuchen die Aufbetonierte Umrandung nicht zu zerstören,
vielleicht geht es.Dann soll die Mauer flacher auslaufen (abgeböscht).Mein
Fehler war das ich eine nische für einen Baum gemacht habe.Da konnte der 
Frost eindringen und hat die Steine gelöst.Habe einige Bilder angehängt,damit
man sieht was ich meine.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo 

Heute ist der Storch endlich gelandet(mit verspätung hat wohl ne Ehrenrunde gezogen),aber er ist endlich:beeten da und hat eine kleine Julia abgegeben.
Damit sind wir jetzt 6 (mehr haben im Auto nicht platz Fiat Multipla) .

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Gratulation 

Natürlich auch an die Mutter 

Ich hoffe Mutter und klein Julia sind wohlauf.

Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günter.

Na denn Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur geglückten Geburt. 


Bezüglich Sitzplatzproblem..... es gibt ja noch den VW-T4 bzw. T5. 
Mit 7 und mehr Sitzen. Feines Autochen. 

Ich nehme an, der Teichbau ruht nun erstmal?


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs auch aus Bielefeld ! 

Wuzzel und Nepomuk 


[OT]


Annett schrieb:


> .... es gibt ja noch den VW-T4 bzw. T5.
> Feines Autochen.



und der hat sogar nen Design von dem man nicht gleich Augengrippe bekommt, wie bei dem italienischen Modell  [/OT]


----------



## Elfriede (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Auch aus Griechenland herzliche Glückwünsche!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther 

Herzliche Glückwünsche zur kleinen Julia 
:gratuliere

Lg
axel


----------



## BATE (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Danke für eure Glückwünsche.Als dank gibts ein Bild.
Es wird am Teich sicher weiter gearbeitet ich muß ja noch den
Frostschaden reparieren.Aber zuerst muß mein Bhkw wieder aufgebaut
werden.Für ein noch grösseres Auto reicht mein Geld nicht.Für Vw habe ich
nicht viel übrig. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther,

Glückwunsch zur Geburt 




> Für Vw habe ich nicht viel übrig.




Dann nimm 'nen Zafira der hat auch 7 Sitze, gibbet auch in Erdgas und hat mir schon sehr gute Dienste erwiesen


----------



## Luna (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hej Günther,


somit hat unser Kärnten wohl wieder einen Bewohner mehr!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch Eltern und der kleinen Julia (ist die niedlich, richtig zum klauen ) einen tollen Start in ein gesundes Leben!

Grüße und Glückwünsche in die Nachbarschaft!

P.S Du weisst nicht zufälligerweise wo man hier zu einem vernünftigen Preis einen Minibagger herbekommt?

P.P.S. ich würde ja auch eher zu VW tendieren, allein schon wegen der Ersatzteile die es ja zu Hauf im Nachbau gibt. (und mein mir Zugemuteter  schraubt lieber an VW *g*)


----------



## Barbor (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo


Auch von mir 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


Ps Wir fahren einen 7 sitzer von Chevrolet da sind die Ersatzteile nicht so teuer


----------



## kristalltom (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus nach Kärnten,
a vo mia an Glückwunsch zu Dei´m Deandl (halt, in Österreich sagt ma ja glaub i Diandl.) Bin scho gspannt, wie dei Schwimmteich weida wachst.
an zünftigen Gruaß aus Bayern.
Thomas


----------



## BATE (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Bei mir geht zurzeit beim Teich nichts weiter.Bin noch immer über
den Frost schaden Frustriert.Habe aber Heute unerwartet Urlaub 
bekommen und mich sofort über den Schaden her gemacht.Zuerst die
Erde weggegraben für ein Fundament.Dann Steine abgeschlichtet
und unten wieder aufgeschlichtet mit Erde hinterfüllt.Das war sehr 
viel arbeit.Es geht Morgen weiter.Habe aber auch eine Frage?
Und zwar welche Pflanzen eignen sich am besten um eine Trocken
Mauer mit Pflanzen vor Frost zu schützen(Immergrüne sollten einen
Vorhang über die Steine machen,und gut Wurzeln um den Steinen
zusätzlichen Halt zu geben)????
Leider habe ich dieses Jahr kein Geld übrig,und so muß der Teich 
warten.Hauptsache der Frostschaden ist behoben(bald).

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günter.

Du suchst Pflanzen, die Deine Mauer vor Frost schützen? 

Da schaffen nur dicke "Matrazen" aus Biomasse....
Immergrüne, größere Pflanzen verbrauchen gerade im Winter soviel Wasser, wie sie oftmals nicht im gefrorenenen Boden vorfinden. Das Ergebnis sah und sieht man in unserer Gegend bis heute. Kirschlorbeer und einige Koniferen haben schwerste Trockenschäden im Winter erlitten....


----------



## BATE (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Habe am Wochenende meine Duschtasse Betoniert.Ich finde sie ist 
nicht schlecht gelungen.Habe Ein Blech einer alten Garagentür
zum Schalen genommen.Ich hoffe das ich in zwei Wochen,Innen
im Teich weiter Betonieren kann.


----------



## BATE (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Noch Bilder.Gestern hab ich ausgeschalt.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Was ist mir da wieder gelungen ,ein beitrag 2mal,und zu einer Zeit
die so weit auseinander liegt.Keine Ahnung wie ich das Geschaft habe.
Kann man vieleicht ein mal löschen.Danke.

Habe heute eine Kleine Stiege geformt bei der Duschtasse.
Die Platten sind zurzeit nur aufgelegt.Werden dann wenn der Beton nach
zwei Wochen Sonne trocken ist ,mit Fliesenkleber angeklebt.
Bis auf eine die Steckt nur unter der anderen fest,da ist
der Absperrhahn für die Wasserzuleitung zum Teich Versteckt.

Am Montag sollten meine Ziegel kommen ,dann geht wieder was weiter.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Erstmal: Habe deinen Beitrag gelöscht 

Und ... die Dusche ist dir sehr gut gelungen 

Bin schon auf deinen Teich-Weiterbau gespannt


----------



## BATE (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Danke fürs Löschen .Hoffe das Morgen mein Material geliefert wird.
Dann geht wieder ein Stück weiter. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Habe Montag 3.August Material bekommen.Bei strömenden Regen,
die Ziegel zum Teich transportiert.Die erste reihe War am schwersten
zu sätzern.Wegen der dreidimensionalen Ausrichtung(Waagrecht Senkrecht
und noch das rechtek musste im winkel sein).
Ab der zweiten Reihe war es leichter,jetzt kam aber das Hinterfüllen dazu.
Zurzeit mach ich gerade den oberen Abschluss der Mauer.Damit die Folie
nicht Über eine scharfe Kante geht hab ich einen wulst Aufbetoniert und
so alles abgerundet.Bis demnähst.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Na da geht ja was weiter 

Nur ... ist das schon der Teich ... Schwimmbereich


----------



## BATE (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ist einwenig weitergegangen.Musste erst meine Terrasenüberdachung
erweitern.Habe Kies geschenkt bekommen (in unserer Strasse wird der Kanal
erweitert für ein neues Haus).Bei der Dusche soll ja mal eine Liegefläche entstehen,da habe ich jetzt mit Dränagekies aufgefüllt.Ich mache auch gerade einen Eingang (Stiege)in den Teich,ist auf Bild eins zu sehen.
Genau beim Felsen.Jetzt sieht man auch schön das alles schön abgerundet
ist an meiner Mauer.Bild drei zeigt den Teich in seiner ganzen grösse.
Bis ganz hinten,man sieht das Ender des Korbsteinabschlusses meines Teichs.
Habe heute an der Stiege weiter betoniert und meine Schalung für den
Abschluss oben auf (Korbsteinabschluss)eingerichtet,wird Morgen
ausbetoniert.Das ist auch im bereich der Stiege.Ich will jetzt mal diese 
Seite fertig machen.Werde wieder Bilder machen.

Bis bald.
Günther


----------



## BATE (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

So,da sind die nächsten Bilder .Dort wo der Teichzugang (Stiege)wird
habe ich oben fertig gemacht, auch noch Schotter eingebracht.Den Garten
umgegraben und neu mit Erdbeeren bepflanzt.Auch einige Tröge habe ich mit 
Erdbeeren bepflanzt,zum ausgleich für den Teil verlustes des Gemüsegartens.
Dann habe ich mich auch noch als Eisenbinder versucht,kabelbinder sei dank.
Dann werd ich mal an der Stiege weiter Betonieren ,und auch an dieser
Seite wo Später das Rohr für die Zielsaugtechnik hin kommt(eisenbinder 
aktion).

Bis bald
Günther


----------



## BATE (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

upps Bilder Vergessen.
Aber jetzt.


----------



## BATE (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Das sind die Bilder meiner Stiege.Sie ist etwas grösser geworden als
gedacht.Aber noch nicht fertig,mir ist der Zement ausgegangen und auch 
der Sand ist ziehmlich zur neige gegangen.
Bild 1 der Anfang .
Bild 2 so gehts weiter,es wird alles ohne Schalung modeliert.Nur Steine und 
Beton.
Bild 3 es geht weiter,man kann schon die Stiege und deren ausmaße sehn.
Bild 4 von der anderen Seite jetzt sieht man die ganze grösse.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## doh (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

sieht aber richtig schick aus 
gefällt mir echt gut die Treppe...
mach weiter so

_________
Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Was du auf die Beine stellst ... Hut ab ... deine Stiege gefällt mir  ... kann man dich buchen 

Würde für meinen Filter so einen "Künstler" brauchen ...


----------



## BATE (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

So ,habe auch wieder den Blutdruckbagger gestartet
und einwenig zu Graben begonnen.Morgen gehts weiter.
Es wird dort ein Pumpenschacht (Pumpenhäuschen)gebaut.
Da soll meine Technik rein.Und zwar ein 1000Liter
Container den ich mit den Teich verbinde.Ansaugstelle
im Teich wird ein Sifieigenbau,der Container soll in
zwei Kammern geteilt werden ebenfalls als Sifi ausgelegt.
Dann eine Pumpe warscheinlich die NG13000 mit 
Drehzahlregelung.Diese Pumpe soll einen Rieseleiweißabschäumer
(man weiß ja nicht ob jeder beim Schwimmen Dicht ist,
und Fische sollen ja auch rein und die sollen nicht
im eigenen Klo Schwimmen)desweiteren soll die Sifi
Reinigungsdüsen bedient werden,zuguterletzt soll auch
noch das Wasser zurück in den Teich,und das über einen
Biofilmreaktor dann über einen Wasserfall in den 
Schwimmbereich.Natürlich in Selbstbau.Wird also
einige Projekte geben.Könnte Interessant werden.
Desweiteren soll für den Winter auch noch ein
Oxidator eigenbau kommen.Hab sehr viel im Winter
nach Bauanleitungen gesucht und mir das für mich 
Richtige (glaube ich zumindest)zurechtgelegt.
Ich will hier nimanden etwas einreden,ich will
euch nur zeigen was ich für mich machen will.
Wenn dann jemand das eine oder andere nachbaut
ist dann auch nicht schlecht.Werde auf jedenfall
Testen dann wird man ja sehen ob alles so funktioniert
wie ich es mir Vorstelle.
Ich danke natürlich den Technikspezialisten hier
im Forum ,habe in letzter Zeit sehr viel hier gelesen
wahren echt gute Ideen dabei.
DANKE

Bild 1 Zeigt den Teich ende Januar 2010 war am Dach fürs Foto.Datum stimmt nicht,
hatte nach batterie wechsel keine lusst zum einstellen.
Bild 2 Zeigt die Stelle wo ich mein Technikraum haben will.
Bild 3 Zeigt das was ich Nachmittag beim Graben geschaft habe,
ich muss den ganzen Aushub auf den Haufen nach oben schaffen.


----------



## sternhausen (13. März 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther
Wie immer von mir mein  größter Respekt vor deiner Leistung.
Du weißt, ich habe es dir von Anfang an prophezeit, dass du irgendwann für deinen großen Einsatz belohnt werden wirst.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## BATE (14. März 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

 Danke Reinhard.Werde mich noch bei dir melden.

Habe Heute weiter gegraben.Jetzt muss nur noch
die genaue Tiefe ermittelt werden damit der Container
richtig gefüllt wird.
Hier das Foto von Heute.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Heute habe ich betoniert.Und zwar an der Zielsaugtechnik.
Bild 1 Grobe vorarbeit.
Bild 2 Bin ich beim kanten abrunden das geht mit Hasengitter
zur Stabilisierung gut.
Bild 3 Unterteil Fertig.
Bild 4 Oberteil Fertig.
Bild 5 Nochmal von Oben,da werden also die Rohre zum Ansaugpunkt
 in die Tiefe führen.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Auch bei der Stiege ging´s ein wenig weiter.

Bild 1 Vorher.
Bild 2 Nacher.

Morgen werde ich die Schalung einrichten(mit der 
Schlauchwaage),und auch noch ausmessen wie Tief
ich noch bei meinen Pumpenschacht muss damit
der Container den richtigen Wasserstand hat.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Es ist wieder einwenig weiter gegangen.

Zu erst hab ich mal bei der Zielsaugtechnik weiter gemacht.
Und oben bei der Dusche die Schalung eingerichtet.Bild 1+2

Die Schalung hab ich diesmal aber umgedreht das aussen
hoch und innen nidriger ist ,weil ich hier Sumpf machen werde.
Bild 3+4+5
Bild 5 Zeigt die einbindung (trennung Schwimmteich -Filterteich)
für den Damm.


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

So weiter gehts.
Bild 1+3 ist Damm.
Bild2 Gesamt Übersicht.
Bild4+5 hier behebe ich ein Problem ,und zwar wenn Wasser eingefüllt
ist sieht man den Zielsaugtechnik Schacht nicht mehr so gut.Deswegen
wird eine Abdeckung (Deckel) gebaut.Jetzt ist es begehbar.Es kommt
die Folie noch darunter und Vlies.


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

So , jetzt sind die Sumpftröge (Abschluß auf dieser Seite) fertig .
Ich musste jeden Trog einen Abfluß (Überlauf) machen ,
damit bei Regen nicht gedüngtes Wasser in den Teich gelangt . 
Bild 1+2+4+5
Bild3 zeigt Gesamt Übersicht und man sieht die Abdeckplatte .
Beim Damm kommt kein Sumpf ,da habe ich Feinen Quarzsand
eingefüllt.


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Jetzt wird zur Dusche aufgeputzt.
Und der Anschluß Dusche zu den Trögen Hergestellt.


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Noch einige Terassen auf dieser Seite Bauen.Bild1+2+3
Der ersteTrög wurde mit grösseren Steinen gefühlt.Die
Sumpftröge mit kleineren Rund Schotter.Und zur Stützmauer
hin grössere Steine.Bild 4+5


----------



## BATE (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Jetzt noch die Terassen rund um den Schwimmbereich formen .
Bild1+2+3+4
Übersichtsbild 5 .

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Das sieht richtig toll aus, da steckt wohl jede Menge Arbeit drin 

Bin schon gespannt wies weitergeht 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

das ist echt eine krasse Baustelle

bei mir steigt auf jeden Fall die Spannung


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günter,
was für ein Projekt - RESPEKT!!
Bin natürlich auch schon mega-gespannt, wie es ausschauen wird, wenn Du dann mal "Wasser marsch" haben wirst.
Toi, toi, toi, das alles so wird, wie Du es Dir vorstellst.


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Ich war etwas Faul beim einstellen meiner Fortschritte
am Teich ins Forum .Pardon
Bin leider noch immer nicht Fertig mit meinen Teich. 
Habe aber weiter gebaut . 
Zuerst mal oben den Rand mit Beton verstärkt .(Bild 1)
Dann kam der Damm dran.Es soll dort
Später auch ein Wasserfall hin.(Bild2)
Erste Formgebung .(Bild3)
Ich hab so gebaut das ich noch durchfahren kann .(Bild4)
Es nimmt gestalt an .(Bild5)


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Weiter gehts.
Hier hinten kommt ein Wasserfall,deswegen auch 
etwas mehr Beton und Eisen ins Fundament .(Bild6)
Die Fläche wird betoniert. (Bild7)
So die Fläche ist Fertig.Jetzt hinten noch hochziehen 
damit auch hier die Wassersperre passt. (Bild8)
So solls sein .(Bild9)
Ich will auch einen Technikraum(Pumpenschacht).
Da will ich einen 1000l Container Reinstellen.
Also muss er etwas grösser werden .Hier soll es hin. (Bild10)


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Weiter.
Der 1000Liter Container soll mit den Teich verbundenwerden .
Darum muss er Tiefer rein.Ganze80cm Tiefer.
Erst wars leicht Lehm,dann war da wieder Felsen .(Bild11)
Auch ein Dränagegraben musste her .(Bild12)
Die Bodenplatte.Ja da sind vieleverschiedene Winkel.
Der Grund dafür ist der Grenzverlauf .(Bild13)
Jetzt noch ein zweits malGitter rein und Beton .(Bild14)
Jetzt noch Trocknen .(Bild15)


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Und noch weiter .
Flies rundherum und Dränage rein Schotter drauf.
Hier sieht man auch den Abzweiger ein normaler 
für Kanal der andere kostet das Doppelte .(Bild16)
Noch Noppenfolie .(Bild17)
Ziegel marsch .(Bild18)
Ihr seht ich verwende alles das ich an Eisen finde .(Bild19)
Fertig .(Bild20)


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Noch .
So .(Bild21)
Unten kommt die Verbindung mit denContainer.
Oben weiter der Überlauf fürTeich und Filtergraben .(Bild22)
Einen teil vom Aushubmaterial hab ich in Teich und 
Filtergraben eingebracht.Kann sich über den Winter setzen .(Bild23)
Habe im November noch ein Dach gemacht .(Bild24)
Jetzt noch die Schalung .Hab es mit einer Gratis 
Teichfolie eines Freundes jetzt abgedeckt ,
ist aber noch nicht fertig .(Bild25)


----------



## BATE (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Und zum Letzten für Heute .
Ein Nachbar hat mir Zwei Fenstergläser geschenkt.Hier ist das 
erste in eigenbau Fensterrahmeneingebaut .(Bild26)
Ein Fensterglas hat 2m breite und 56cm höhe .
Hier das Zweite eingebaut.Von Aussen gesehen. (Bild27)
Das Glas ist jetzt aber nur Provesorischdrin,für Silikon ist 
es jetzt noch zukalt.Blick von der Seite innen rein .(Bild28)
Noch ein Panoramafoto vom Teich .(Bild)
Ich bin eben ein Recycler.

Ich wünsch noch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## toschbaer (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*




Das wird   SUPER    Günther!!   


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## BATE (24. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest .

Werde mich bald wieder melden .

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo

2011 war der Teich nicht im Vordergrund,
Zuerst Familie dann Urlaub ,Haus ,Auto
und Motorrad .
Es ging aber trotzdem weiter.
Ja es war ein langes Jahr.
Der Teich ist noch immer nicht fertig ,
Der vorige Winter(Frost) hat seine Spuren
im Beton hinterlassen ,vorallen an der oberen
Umrandung .Beton war teilweise Zerbröckelt ,
kann aber auch an einer eventuellen schlechten
durchmischung gelegen haben .
Da es nur stellenweise auftrat .Habe es ausgebessert ,
und mit Teichfolie abgedeckt.Das heist ich
musste meine Selbstbau Pflanztröge entleeren ,
ausbessern ,mit Teichfolie abdecken und
neu mit Erde befüllen sowie beflanzen.
Auch am Pumpenhaus wurde weiter gebaut.
Dach wurde Fertig gestellt Türen gebaut .
Jetzt ist es verschlossen.
und dort wo die Liegefläche hin kommt
habe ich den untergrund verbessert.

Bild 1 zeigt Pumpenhaus
Bilder sind von heute ,
haben nur sehr wenig Schnee .

Bild 2 von der anderen Seite. 

Bild 3 von Vorne ,hier sieht man im __ Giebel
bereich den Ziegel(Nistmöglichkeit) hier kommt
dann noch Nistmaterial für Tiere rein. 

Bild 4 hier wird die Liegefläche
begradigt .Dieses Bild ist im April
gemacht worden . 

Bild 5 heute sieht es so aus .

Bild 6 blick vom Pumpenhaus
über den Filtergraben zum Teich. 

Das letzte Bild ,von der
gegenüberliegenden Seite .

Tschüss
Günther (der niemals Aufgibt)


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht hier im Forum Günther und Dir und Deiner Familie ebenfalls zwei schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!


----------



## günter-w (25. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Mach dir kein Stress wie heist es so schön "gut Ding braucht Weile" In diesem Sinne mach weiter so und nicht die Geduld verlieren um so mehr geniest du den Erfolg wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Servus Günther

Frohe Weihnachten und ruhige Feiertage ... :weihn4

Dein Teichprojekt ist ja schon sehr weit fortgeschritten 

Schaut sehr gut aus  und es dürfte nicht mehr viel fehlen zur fertigstellen 

... und wie Günter schon meinte ... "Gut Ding braucht Weile" ...

Freue mich schon 2012 auf deinen Weiterbau ....


----------



## BATE (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Es geht wieder weiter (Ende in sicht).
Habe am Sonntag den Teich für die Folie vermessen.
Durch mein Bauprofil habe ich sehr viele grosse Falten,
und benötige für 100m2 Wasserfläche 268,8m2 Folie.
Es gehen teilweise nur 20cm in der breite ab und dadurch
muss eine ganze Bahn dazu ,eine andere Bahn muss deswegen
um gut 4m länger sein.Das ist der Preis den man zahlen
muss wenn man solch ein sonder Projekt baut.
Ich habe auch nicht mit den Folienzuschlägen
in der Länge(+60cm)und Breite(60CM)gegeizt.
Den Folienüberschuss werde ich in die Dammdurchführung
und in den geplanten Wasserfall verbauen.
Hier Bilder ,das sagt mehr.
Ihr seht ,ich habe mit einer Sprühdose gearbeitet.
Ich musste jeden Einschnitt mit einberechnen.
Tschüss
Günther


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hi Günther, 
ich schaue hier gerade rein - sieht wirklich toll aus!
Eigentlich viel zu schön, um da jetzt eine Folie drüberzuhängen...
Mal eine Frage an die Experten: gibt es denn keine Alternative zur Folie, um diesen Teich abzudichten? Das ist doch jetzt alles wunderbar stabil gebaut, muss da wirklich eine Folie rein? Wie wäre es denn z.B. mit Dichtschlämme? oder diesem Siloabichtungszeugs? wurde doch offenbar schon ganz erfolgreich gemacht, hier z.B. diskutiert...
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Habe in der Zwischenzeit noch ein bisschen im WWW rumgelesen. Und eigentlich gefällt mir die Dichtschlämme-Option immer besser. 
Begrenzend ist natürlich, dass der Unterbau gut sein muss - einfach so ein Loch im Boden einschlämmen bringt's nicht. Aber z.B. bei einer so massiv gebauten Anlage?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Super Günther,

da würde ich mir aber jetzt noch einen Dachdecker leisten,
der die Folie faltenfrei einschweißt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## bergi (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Dichtschlämme ?


----------



## BATE (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Nein , Folie . Es kommt dann sowieso Vlies und Sand drüber dann sieht 
man keine Falten .

Es ging wieder weiter . Habe jetzt fast alle Teile zusammen.
Obere Teichabschlussleisten (Edelstahl) sind gebohrt .
Ansaugleitungen sind Morgen fertig vorbereitet (Ansaugfilter selbstbau).
Im Pumpen Elektrik gemacht ,und Flansche in Container eingebaut .
Muss noch auf einige Rohre warten .
Jetzt muss ich bis Samstag noch alles vorbereiten zum Folie verlegen .
Teich profil herrichten ,den letzten Flansch am ende des Filtergraben einbetonieren ,Vlies
verlegen und und und.
Hier wieder Bilder .
Teichfolie hat mit Palette 440kg .
Der Sifi ist für den Biofilmreaktor den ich selbst bauen werde ,bald mehr. 
Tschüss
Günther


----------



## BATE (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Habe am Teich natürlich weitergebaut,hatte nur keine Zeit um 
hier weiter zu schreiben.Aber jetzt gibts wieder Bilder.

9.August Vlies eingelegt.
Bild1 Filtergraben

Bild2 Schwimmteich abends fertig.

14.August Folie ist drin.
Bild3 Folie eingelegt und auch ein teil vom Vlies.

Bild4 Dammdurchführung wird ausbetoniert.

Bild5 Mein Ansaugpunkt im Schwimmteich.

Daten:
Vlies im Schwimmteich unter der Folie 1000g
auf der Folie nochmal 1000g .
Im Filtergraben unten 500g und oben 500g .
Folie 1,2mm

19 August
Bild6 jede Terasse bekommt eine Betonwurst rund herum
und dann mit Sand hinterfüllt.In der ersten Staustufe ,
Wasser ist drin.Während das Wasser einlief waren wier schon drinn.

Bild7 mein Sohn beim Kontrollgang.

Bild8 Stiege wird wieder geformt.Stufe für Stufe.

Bild9 von der anderen Seite.

Bild10 es wurde die nächste Stufe geflutet.

Und 
20 August 
Bild11 ich beim Stiegebetonieren.

27 August 
Bild12 Pflanzen sind da,jetzt müssen sie in den Teich
(Zwischenlager).Leider hat es Nachts geregnet und ich 
musste den Filtergraben auspumpen (insgesamt 3 mal 
ausgepumt).


----------



## BATE (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

6 September 
Bild14 Filtergraben der erste Sand ist drin.

Bild15 Das ist der Ansaugpunkt von der Pumpe.

Bild16 Blik vom Pumpenhaus zum Schwimmteich.

Bilder von der Randgestaltung bei der Zst.

Auch der Filtergraben ist mit Sand voll (3 M3 Kabelsand).

Noch einige Fotos .
21 September
Teich ist voll (ca.70m3).
Im Filtergraben sind 3 m3 Kabelsand der ist etwas lemig.
Im Schwimmteich sind 6 m3 Estrichsand der ist gewaschen.
Auch noch einwenig Kabelsand überall wo Pflanzen sind.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## doh (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Günther,

wow nach ca. 4 Jahren, oder irre ich mich?, bist du nun FERTIG.
GRATULATION dazu, wahnsinniges Projekt und Hut ab vor deiner Leistung.
Freue mich schon auf Bilder wenn die Pflanzen richtig angegangen sind,
wird bestimmt traumhaft.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## BATE (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo
Nein noch nicht Fertig.Der Filter muss noch gemacht werden und ein
Wasserfall muss auch noch her.
Nächstes Jahr wird es Fertig .

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*



BATE schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird es Fertig .
> 
> Tschüss
> Günther


 Mal ein Bild jetzt....so im ganzen von Oben oder so.


----------



## Michael H (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*

Hallo Totto

Du weißt schon das der Themenstarter schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr online war...


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Bate´s Teichprojekt*



Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo Totto
> 
> Du weißt schon das der Themenstarter schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr online war...



Ja. 

Wenn der auch so viele automatiche E-Mails bekommt, wenn jemand in seinem Beiträgen schreibt, dann besteht die Hoffnung das er noch mal was schönes einstellt. Wenn nicht dann war es einen Versuch wert. Findest du nicht.


----------

